
Remix OS is Android for the desktop, and it works with nearly any PC - rtcoms
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/6/10726986/remix-os-android-desktop-ces-2016
======
brudgers
Remix OS home:
[http://www.jide.com/en/remixos](http://www.jide.com/en/remixos)

------
EwanG
Like the ability to boot from a USB stick. Wonder if it can be put in a VM?

